# First hot smoke salmon and Q-view



## nogoer (Aug 3, 2008)

Well i've done lox style cold smoked and grilled salmon before but this was my first try at cured and fully cooked salmon. Sockeye was on sale for 8.99lb so i grabbed a couple peices cured it overnight and smoked it today.

I used Bob's brine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13365
and then smoked at 180. I actually smoked at 180 figuring it would be hot enough to smolder my apple chips but no go. I wound up dropping the temp an hour in to 150 and using my cold smoking setup for smudge. Took about 3.5 hours to complete.

Photos to follow....


----------



## nogoer (Aug 3, 2008)

after pulling from the smoker


----------



## nogoer (Aug 3, 2008)

all packaged and ready for snacking at some later date


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

That salmon looks great!!  I hope mine comes out that well.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 9, 2008)

yup good looking fish-we love doing salmon here


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Never had smoked salmon, but it does look great.


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

THAT is some purty lookin salmon!!!!! salmon is among the best fishes to smoke... great choice a fish and great job smokin!!! nice pix!


----------



## venture (Aug 16, 2008)

Like you, I have made lox, but haven't tried hot smoke salmon.  Did you get any pics after cutting into it so we could get an idea of texture?

I hate the hot smoked salmon that the commercial places turn into a red brick!

Great looking salmon! I will try this as you have done it!


----------



## jmcrabb (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you freeze them?  What method do you use to reheat them when you want to eat them, or do you eat them cold?  I just made some and am in heaven, but I don't want to eat it all at once.

Jim


----------



## meat-man (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 17, 2008)

Great looking fish.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 17, 2008)

Nogoer , that is some good lookin smoked salmon , it's Mrs.T-bones favorite 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....great job


----------



## chrisjl3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great, did you use the maple syrup and honey glaze also?


----------



## nogoer (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey sorry i missed all the replies.

jmcrabb - no i dont freeze them, but it doesnt last long enough to worry about it either. I cure mine and then vac seal it so i guess it should last a very long time in the fridge. Suppose if i made alot i could freeze it but i would be worried about thawing and texture. Oh and i just eat it cold or warmed to room temp.

Venture - I didnt get any texture pics, but it was soft and flaky while still firm enough to cut into bite size peices. 

chrisjl3 - Yes i used a maple and honey glaze, but im not sure i liked it too much. I prefer a more savory flavor and the glaze left too sweet a flavor. Next time, possibly tomorrow im going to try using cracked pepper rather than the maple route.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometime, if you get a chance, try Alder on Salmon. It is what I would say 90% of the people in the NW that I know use for smoked Salmon.


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 13, 2008)

nogoer

good looking fish great job


----------

